# Will We Ever Know?



## FastTrax (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 28, 2021)

*Those videos look like they will be interesting. Will have to watch tomorrow.  
I remember Carl Sagan saying if there is no one out there, it would be a terrible waste of space.
Not sure what we will know. .not in our lifetimes.*


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 28, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Those videos look like they will be interesting. Will have to watch tomorrow.
> I remember Carl Sagan saying if there is no one out there, it would be a terrible waste of space.
> Not sure what we will know. .not in our lifetimes.*



One of these videos is just one of many that was created by a guy who is way into this stuff. Seriously fringe.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 28, 2021)

If there is ever interaction between inhabitants of different planets earthlings I believe would be very suspicious of it all. For instance would you be worried if the contact was between the visitors and the Russians only? It would be very complicated however the contact was made.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 29, 2021)

okay you sucked me into another post..,.
imagined scenario: you live in gross point maine on the atlantic coast in a town with popultion of 5, you, your sister, father, mother, and elderly uncle...one day at the beach you find a piece of leather with the letters 'wtf' on it. you take it home and show your father, he doesnt have an answer, you show your elderly uncle and he says it may be from an old expedition that left to explore years ago and was never heard from again.

you begin to wonder of the many things that could have happened to them... since you are the only people here how could the expedition have met with a fatal end? did they fall off a flat earth? did they find a better place to settle and if so why not send back some greeting? ......

considereing where we are in the milky way galaxy (the sagittarius arm) and how far out we are and that we have looked at everything visible taking in the above short story and then adding in the fact that we 5 on the east coast have no idea that LA has hundreds of people how "are we to know"..let your own imagination run wild!!!

always brings to mind the zager and evans song "in the year 2525" the last stanza......'but through eternal night, the twinkling of starlight, so very far away, maybe it's only yesterday'


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 11, 2021)

The leaders of the science of the question of visitors being here or coming here don't buy in to it. They demand solid undisputable proof and is why they are leaders.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The leaders of the science of the question of visitors being here or coming here don't buy in to it. They demand solid undisputable proof and is why they are leaders.


That's not entirely unreasonable, but I wonder what they consider "indisputable proof"? Some older scientists insist on clinging to old science. They are more stubborn than skeptical, imo.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 11, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> okay you sucked me into another post..,.
> imagined scenario: you live in gross point maine on the atlantic coast in a town with popultion of 5, you, your sister, father, mother, and elderly uncle...one day at the beach you find a piece of leather with the letters 'wtf' on it. you take it home and show your father, he doesnt have an answer, you show your elderly uncle and he says it may be from an old expedition that left to explore years ago and was never heard from again.
> 
> you begin to wonder of the many things that could have happened to them... since you are the only people here how could the expedition have met with a fatal end? did they fall off a flat earth? did they find a better place to settle and if so why not send back some greeting? ......
> ...



Awesome tune cdestroyer.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_The_Year_2525


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 12, 2021)

I think it’s been postulated by a number of scientists in the field that we’re likely to have contact with an extraterrestrial civilization within thirty years or so.  Unfortunately, I‘ll be dead long before then.  Dang it, I always miss out on the good stuff!  Born too soon... *sighs*.


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

So cool, thanks for the share @FastTrax


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 12, 2021)

Will we ever know the unknown?


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 12, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The leaders of the science of the question of visitors being here or coming here don't buy in to it. They demand solid undisputable proof and is why they are leaders.


Let's look at it from another perspective.  If anyone had/has been visiting us, they either had to have come upon us by accident or they'd needed some way of traveling faster than light or through wormholes or some such.  Why do I say this?  

How would they know we were here?
Our radio signals.

How long have these signals been around?
About 100 years.

For them to get here, they'd have to have made it in 50 years at the speed of light -- 50 years for the signals to reach them and 50 years for them to travel here.  The only other option would be if they happened to have been in the neighborhood when they encountered the signals.  So, they either came upon us by accident or have a faster than the speed of light method of traveling distances.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 12, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> I think it’s been postulated by a number of scientists in the field that we’re likely to have contact with an extraterrestrial civilization within thirty years or so.  Unfortunately, I‘ll be dead long before then.  Dang it, I always miss out on the good stuff!  Born too soon... *sighs*.


I'm really curious as to how they could believe this (if it's so).  See my previous post about how they'd get here.  We certainly won't be able to get to them in 30 years -- even if we knew where they were!


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 12, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 171385
> 
> View attachment 171386
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 171385
> 
> View attachment 171386
> 
> ...


In the video, Life Beyond II: The Museum of Alien Life, I have a problem with this statement made in the video...

"_No matter how strange alien life might be, it's going to be limited by the same physical and chemical laws that we are_".

I 100% disagree. 

Mankind has not the slightest clue as to the properties that make up alien life, particularly advanced alien life, super-intelligent alien life, the kind that walk on two legs like we do, but are so far beyond us in every way, they not only make mankind look stupid, they prove the theorems that mankind truly is stupid.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> In the video, Life Beyond II: The Museum of Alien Life, I have a problem with this statement made in the video...
> 
> "_No matter how strange alien life might be, it's going to be limited by the same physical and chemical laws that we are_".
> 
> ...


I agree with you, Marg.  How long ago was it that we believed that nothing could live near the ocean vents, etc.?  What we do know is that we probably won't recognize life that doesn't resemble ours unless it hits us in the face.  If it's microbes living in rock, we very well may not recognize it as living.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 12, 2021)

My guess is they have visited us many times and know all about us.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks for the video links, I'll take a look. I find this stuff very interesting.

We might want to be careful about what we wish for. I've been reading lately from more than one person who thinks it might not bode well for humanity if/when aliens do show up. They would be far more advanced than us and might regard us like how we regard bugs.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 12, 2021)

Do we know for certainty what forms of life are in a Galaxy 100 million light years from Earth? No. Can we scientifically guess? Sure it's possible. Life as we know it, no. Life as we do not know it, possible. The greatest scientists that have ever lived do not dispute the travel factor is the "Speed of light", about 186,000 miles a second. This has been proven to be a constant throughout the observable Universe. Conclusion, no life forms, alien beings can ever visit Earth.

Probably the only possible way is that some type of microbial life/sub life, is traveling through the Milky Way, merging, combining elements to form a living thing that may eventually hit earth if it survives the heat and radiation.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 12, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> Thanks for the video links, I'll take a look. I find this stuff very interesting.
> 
> We might want to be careful about what we wish for. I've been reading lately from more than one person who thinks it might not bode well for humanity if/when aliens do show up. They would be far more advanced than us and might regard us like how we regard bugs.


War of the Worlds


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Do we know for certainty what forms of life are in a Galaxy 100 million light years from Earth? No. Can we scientifically guess? Sure it's possible. Life as we know it, no. Life as we do not know it, possible. The greatest scientists that have ever lived do not dispute the travel factor is the "Speed of light", about 186,000 miles a second. This has been proven to be a constant throughout the observable Universe. Conclusion, no life forms, alien beings can ever visit Earth.
> 
> Probably the only possible way is that some type of microbial life/sub life, is traveling through the Milky Way, merging, combining elements to form a living thing that may eventually hit earth if it survives the heat and radiation.


I think it's possible that alien beings could visit the Earth, but they'd have to be traveling thousands of years to get here unless they find a way to bend space.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> I think it's possible that alien beings could visit the Earth, but they'd have to be traveling thousands of years to get here unless they find a way to bend space.


I believe they already know how to do it and are doing it, that, or travelling between different dimensions, through worm holes, or other secret paths or pathways that scientists aren't even aware of, not to mention the possibility of possessing space-crafts capable of reaching light speed, along with other technological advances.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 12, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> I think it's possible that alien beings could visit the Earth, but they'd have to be traveling thousands of years to get here unless they find a way to bend space.


Well, assuming they departed a body by the nearest Star, that's 24 Trillion miles away. Not possible.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Well, assuming they departed a body by the nearest Star, that's 24 Trillion miles away. Not possible.


_Not possible_, because our minds, our vision, and our very own technological status limits us, it cripples and handicaps us, so in turn we are under the belief that because such isn't possible for us, such isn't possible for anyone else or any other thing, when reality tells me that because we have very shallow knowledge of anything outside our very own universe, mankind concludes that whatever isn't within his own grasp on this planet, the same holds true for all other planets, galaxies, and/or life forms.

Back to "_not possible_", nothing could be more inaccurate in my view.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 12, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> My guess is they have visited us many times and know all about us.


I believe the same!


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 12, 2021)

Sure, I can relate to that. But the reality is, why does there have to be life from unknown science. The same theorem can apply to why there is not extra terrestrial life from known science. The Earth is about 14 Billion years old. If they don't arrive within the next 5-10 billion, there won't be an Earth.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> My guess is they have visited us many times and know all about us.


I believe this, too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Sure, I can relate to that. But the reality is, why does there have to be from unknown science. The same theorem can apply to why there is not extra terrestrial life from known science. *The Earth is about 14 Billion years old. If they don't arrive within the next 5-10 billion, there won't be an Earth.*


That's just it, there are no guarantees, there are no absolutes, however, regardless of whether or not planet Earth continues to exist between now and 5-10 billion years from now, plays no part in the fact that other advanced and intelligent life-forms (more than likely) do exist outside our own galaxy.

I have always believed it to be foolish on our part to believe that we are the only ones that inhabit the entire vast universe. There is absolutely nothing about that factually that reflects a sense of reality or intelligence. It just simply does not add up. To me the vastness of space motivates me to believe it's incontrovertible.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 12, 2021)

Like I said, the Universe is so vast, it is quite possible some degree of life exists. I agree that NO as a finite term is unrealistic since the observable Universe is 96 billion light years in diameter. There is no way any human can scientifically discount other life.
Travel is the key to any suggestion of a visit to Earth, that's the blockade.

Do you believe people that have sworn they were abducted by aliens/spaceships?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Like I said, the Universe is so vast, it is quite possible some degree of life exists. I agree that NO as a finite term is unrealistic since the observable Universe is 96 billion light years in diameter. There is no way any human can discount other life.
> Travel is the key to any suggestion of a visit to Earth, that's the blockade.
> 
> *Do you believe people that have sworn they were abducted by aliens/spaceships?*


I have mixed feelings on it, but there have been a few cases that have really compelled me to believe it's absolutely possible and has even happened.

Fast-forward to 31:37




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=325494731379972


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 12, 2021)

HMMMM!


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 12, 2021)

IF it is ever proven, I mean really proven, it would be the greatest discovery in scientific history, even bigger than the Lima bean.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 12, 2021)

There were two psychologically crippling fears in my life. WWIII and aliens coming to visit us. Now that I am older, maybe not wiser but older just the same and maybe, just maybe if the wealthy and powerful had my mindset there would no nuclear war because if I'm living somewhere in the upper atmosphere glowing like a burning cinder I can't spend my money. I still look up in the night sky and fear seeing a bright dot in the sky growing larger and larger and larger until I see the contrails of our ICBMs streaming toward our intended visitors. Why? Because we are naturally suspicious paranoid hostile warrior species that fear any and everything we feel we can't manipulate and control and will attempt to destroy the unknown no matter the consequences. From personal experience in being inundated with science fiction movies, television shows and written literature I feel the same exact way because in just about 99% of these encounters didn't work out too well for humanity even in "CEOTTK" everybody lived but still Roy Neary lost his job.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have mixed feelings on it, but there have been a few cases that have really compelled me to believe it's absolutely possible and has even happened.
> 
> Fast-forward to 31:37
> 
> ...



Man, just man.


----------



## GAlady (Jul 12, 2021)

I believe there is other life out there.  The sightings are getting more frequent.  I would love to know the truth before I die.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 13, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Well, assuming they departed a body by the nearest Star, that's 24 Trillion miles away. Not possible.


Multi-generational ships -- unless they have extremely long lifespans.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 13, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Man, just man.


There are excellent neurological answers to all of these types of experiences.  I'm not saying that the neurological answers are the correct ones in all cases, just that there's an excellent chance that they are.  If anyone's interested in an easy read about all of this, I recommend Dr. Kevin Nelson's book The Spiritual Doorway in the Brain: A Neurologist's Search for the God Experience.  It has _probably all _of the "weird" stuff in one place.


----------

